# **Kneesworth - **THIS WEDNESDAY** :-)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All,

I think it's about time we had another Kneesworth Meet. so how about 15th October for the next one. I've had a chat with Dimos and he's very upset we haven't been to see him lately so he's promised to get loads of Gammon in 

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but we can usually guarantee some pretty nice metal in the car park (Last one had an R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo to name a few!). Always good company, a great host, oh, and the food's not bad either!

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

NOTE: Its located *on the A10*, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Hands up who's coming.....

Was 
NaughTTy
genocidalduck & future Mrs Duckie  
phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT & Mrs slineTT
NormStrm
SBJ
Redscouse (Good effort!)
ridley TT
amzchhabra

clived (75%)

jampott & Lisa (If Tim's back is better by then)

Love_iTT (tentative)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

oh go on then , you twisted my arm 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Yay - number one on the list as you were so prompt


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Will make it if possible plus future mrs Duckie will probably demand to come.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Us too!

Duckie - good to see you around again -and with a soon to be Mrs Duckie too!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Will make it if possible plus future mrs Duckie will probably demand to come.


Excellent news matey - Hopefully see you there 

The return of the Driving God !!! 8)



phodge said:


> Us too!


Nice one Penny - look forward to seeing you both


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Would love to but I'm afraid I can't make it 

Good to see it being put back on the map


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks guys... Well Mrs future Duckie will be coming if she still hasnt got sick off me by then  So the odds off her coming will be 50 50 at best lol.

Also whos gunna let me drive their car.  Tim are you coming?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Would love to but I'm afraid I can't make it
> 
> Good to see it being put back on the map


Sorry you can't join us this time Paul. Would have been good to see you again.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Thanks guys... Well Mrs future Duckie will be coming if she still hasnt got sick off me by then  So the odds off her coming will be 50 50 at best lol.
> 
> Also whos gunna let me drive their car.  Tim are you coming?


Hehe - If you don't ask eh Jamie?!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me me me me me and Mrs Me..........................


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Me me me me me and Mrs Me..........................


Wahey!!

Welcome aboard Elias!! (and Donna) See you then


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Paul, can you put me down for a possible please, I will know nearer the time.

If I start off now in the Figaro I might just make it in time for the 15th. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Paul, can you put me down for a possible please, I will know nearer the time.
> 
> If I start off now in the Figaro I might just make it in time for the 15th. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


You're on the tentative list Graham - would be great to see you again...and your little Figaro - bit different form the usual V8 fest at recent meets!! :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i would like to very tentatively put my name down


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Wish I could, will be flying back from Leeds that night, wont have the energy to drive up there from Heathrow  Defo next time Paul! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> i would like to very tentatively put my name down


Haha - one day we'll get to meet Davy!

Added

Simon - shame you can't make it. Next one will probably be a Christmas do I 'd imagine so should be a big one....if someone organises it!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > i would like to very tentatively put my name down
> ...


Maybe it's a good idea he not going. I wouldnt like it if i had a complete stranger pestering me all night for the keys to my QS.... I miss my QS more than the RS4


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Simon - shame you can't make it. Next one will probably be a Christmas do I 'd imagine so should be a big one....if someone organises it!
> ...


 :lol:

'twas a fun car wasn't it mate!

Think I preferred the RS though :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Think I would to :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the text Paul.

Please put me down as a tentative, will be good to meet up with everyone.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Thanks for the text Paul.
> 
> Please put me down as a tentative, will be good to meet up with everyone.
> 
> Norman


No probs Norm - you're on the (tentative) list


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Amit - good to have you along


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Thanks for the text Paul.
> 
> Please put me down as a tentative, will be good to meet up with everyone.
> 
> Norman


Norm you gotta come mate. I'll sulk otherwise, Wont be the same for me with you aint there. In the best red coloured Audi. Not like that other red that the fat guy with the S4 has got.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

SimonQS said:


> Think I would to :roll:


You say that... But the QS is by far the easiest car to drive fast. The RS4 was and is a great car. But you have to be anal when driving it fast. Couldn't just throw it into a corner and hangon like i could with the QS. However must admit when i got tghe 4 to Brands Hatch. The 4 made complete sense. :twisted:

Was clearing out some old stuff the otherday and vdid come across the intake grill that origanally was fitted down by the passenger side front fog. The one that diced a seagull when it managed to get sucked up into it. Did make me smile.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the text Paul.
> ...


Well I'd best change to a yes then ;-) Will be good to catch up


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

genocidalduck said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Think I would to :roll:
> ...


It is easy to drive fast, although I only managed a 9 min 40 at the Ring, but only did two laps :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im tempted to come along, im over in the West Midlands so its a drive and a half, but ive been alot lot further for meets before. Wonder if anybody from the Midlands area would tag along with me?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> Im tempted to come along, im over in the West Midlands so its a drive and a half, but ive been alot lot further for meets before. Wonder if anybody from the Midlands area would tag along with me?


You'd be more than welcome - be good to get some in from afar - what the Kneesworth meet was famous for


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Im tempted to come along, im over in the West Midlands so its a drive and a half, but ive been alot lot further for meets before. Wonder if anybody from the Midlands area would tag along with me?
> ...


Cheers buddy 

Dont get the TT until Monday 6th, so coming along to this meet might give me a bit of a run out in it anyway. Can you please put me down as a maybe for now, thank you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Done - Good Effort if you do make it. 

Will be the first TDi I've seen


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there! [smiley=gossip.gif]

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there! [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Simon


Great news Simon - will be good to see you again 

Numbers looking good so far - any more for any more???


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm still coming... Whats worse is my bird thinks it's somewhere posh and upmarket we are going so she's booked the day off work to get ready... Still trying to convince her we are all a bunch off slobs that make no effort and Dimos is a seedy sleezy landlord that pimps out the help... Hoping that will sink in before she decides to wear her best frock and settles for jeans and not much else


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm still coming... Whats worse is my bird thinks it's somewhere posh and upmarket we are going so she's booked the day off work to get ready... Still trying to convince her we are all a bunch off slobs that make no effort and Dimos is a seedy sleezy landlord that pimps out the help... Hoping that will sink in before she decides to wear her best frock and settles for jeans and not much else


 :lol: - you have warned her about the petrol head geek factor too haven't you? :roll:

Looking forward to meeting her 

13 so far and 4 possibles - this could be a really good size meet


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm, how the feck did i miss this one!

I'll speak to natasha tonight and also see maybe if Dotti will put in an appearance. I wanna come but gotta have "me bitches" too! :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm still coming... Whats worse is my bird thinks it's somewhere posh and upmarket we are going so she's booked the day off work to get ready... Still trying to convince her we are all a bunch off slobs that make no effort and Dimos is a seedy sleezy landlord that pimps out the help... Hoping that will sink in before she decides to wear her best frock and settles for jeans and not much else


Jamie

Just show her some of the pics from previous Kneesworth meets :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/

Like









Or










Or this one should put her right off :lol: :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Lovin' that last one!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Hmm, how the feck did i miss this one!
> 
> I'll speak to natasha tonight and also see maybe if Dotti will put in an appearance. I wanna come but gotta have "me bitches" too! :lol:


Would be good to see you and yer biatches too Cam!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

And people wonder why i have a camera phobia :lol: ... B'stard lol.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This Wednesday folks - hope you can all still make it


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I am kicking myself 

I am working in Gatwick on wednesday, gonna have to pull out, by the time i get to kneesworth, everyone would have eaten and gone home 

damn employment!!!

Amz


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> I am kicking myself
> 
> I am working in Gatwick on wednesday, gonna have to pull out, by the time i get to kneesworth, everyone would have eaten and gone home
> 
> ...


Sod it just go the the meet & tell 'em to get their own luggage off the plane Amz! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Duckie still coming  In the transit or something else


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> I am kicking myself
> 
> I am working in Gatwick on wednesday, gonna have to pull out, by the time i get to kneesworth, everyone would have eaten and gone home
> 
> ...


Ah mate - no way!

Never mind - there'll be other times.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Duckie still coming  In the transit or something else


Oooh - something else....I'm intrigued.....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Still here.......... and yes still coming.......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, defo still coming!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a defo, so hope to see you all there tomorrow


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Duckie still coming  In the transit or something else
> ...


Don't be it's just another pile off crap... But then apparently it is quicker than a 911 Turbo from 50 2 100. Did that give ya a clue?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Something diesel then...Octavia?


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Missed the last 2 or 3, but will be able to make this one. 
Sorry about the late response but my wife has just started a new job & I was not sure if she would be home to look after the kids. 
See you there
Cheers
Dave


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ridley TT said:


> Missed the last 2 or 3, but will be able to make this one.
> Sorry about the late response but my wife has just started a new job & I was not sure if she would be home to look after the kids.
> See you there
> Cheers
> Dave


Great news - the more the merrier :-D

Look forward to seeing you again Dave


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking to be an excellent meet  I'll be meeting up with SBJ en route.

See you all tomorrow 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Looking to be an excellent meet  I'll be meeting up with SBJ en route.
> 
> See you all tomorrow 8)


That's what I was thinking 

Been trying to get hold of Pete (OuTTlaw) but think he must be on hols as he's not picking up his pms.

Going to be a good crowd anyway 

See you and Simon tomorrow Norman


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK - Change of plan, I managed to sort of "work from home" tomorrow, so count me IN 

Cam, you still coming too?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> OK - Change of plan, I managed to sort of "work from home" tomorrow, so count me IN
> 
> Cam, you still coming too?


Nice one!

Cam can't make it - he's off the the Cinema with his better half! :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

As this is now the 'other marques' meet, I think we're bringing Bloke Magnet!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Its gonna be a long drive from me, looking at 1.5 hours i think! Oh well, should be fun!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> Its gonna be a long drive from me, looking at 1.5 hours i think! Oh well, should be fun!


Me too! 70 miles for me - mind you, I think Our friend from Shropshire might be coming the furthest....and Norman and Simon have around 2 hr drive!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> As this is now the 'other marques' meet, I think we're bringing Bloke Magnet!


Penny were you not coming previously then :wink: :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> Its gonna be a long drive from me, looking at 1.5 hours i think! Oh well, should be fun!


Pah! lite weight, I'll have a 2 ~ 2.5 hour drive from Lowestoft


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What time are you leaving yours, Paul? Fancy a cruise up?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep my drive from Shropshire is about 2.5 hours.......... gives me change to run my new TT in though mind


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Right, time to stop looking at the forum, and get my work done so I can leave at 5:30 on the dot, hoping to arrive for 7...

See you all tonight 

Amz


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> What time are you leaving yours, Paul? Fancy a cruise up?


Thinking of leaving at 5:45 - can you be here by then?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > What time are you leaving yours, Paul? Fancy a cruise up?
> ...


Just checking with the boss...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Really sorry guys, but Lisa and I won't be able to make it tonight.

I've been suffering since Sunday with major back pain, and although I'm a little better today, I need to rest up a bit more.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Really sorry guys, but Lisa and I won't be able to make it tonight.
> 
> I've been suffering since Sunday with major back pain, and although I'm a little better today, I need to rest up a bit more.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will miss you both. Hope the back gets better soon mate. Keep moving around if you can - better than keeping still (The Doc probably told you different!)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > What time are you leaving yours, Paul? Fancy a cruise up?
> ...


The boss says yes! See you at 5:45...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Yay!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Really sorry guys, but Lisa and I won't be able to make it tonight.
> 
> I've been suffering since Sunday with major back pain, and although I'm a little better today, I need to rest up a bit more.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Awe [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent meet guys, was great seeing everyone again! Will definitely have to be at the next kneesworth meet, the dessert was amazing!

Amz


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great meet! (even if I do say so myself  ) Really pleased to see so many people there - thanks all for coming. Some major journeys for some - impressive commitment 

Norman - lovely motor matey - really impressed - have to get out for a ride next time, but it's definitely got me thinking....hmm !

Was - those lights are sooooooooo bright!!!

Jamie - Was really good to see you mate - So glad you're doing well and great to meet "the future Mrs Duckie" too!! 

Thanks to Penny & Dave for the company there and back

Great to see everyone again. Hopefully see you all at the Christmas one.

Thanks of course to our hosts - Dimos on top form even if we only saw him briefly.

Cheers all


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Great meet guys, thanks for having me along, although it was a long journey for me, it was worth it  Such a great crowd aswell, and i thought the Motel was a very nice place for a meet. Spot on!

Some very nice motors there aswell

Hopefully ill see some of you again, at other meets or events.

Paul / Redscouse


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry I could not make it!


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

A great night. See you all at the Christmas meet.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Paul and what a great variety of cars. One small problem..... Now Donna wants an Evo........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Now Donna wants an Evo........


 :lol:

Thanks Paul, another great evening. Fantastic to see you all again, and meet some new faces. Great to see you looking so well, Jamie, Ms Duckie seems to have you under control! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Many thanks for organising the meet, good to see as popular as ever 8)

Good to see everyone, especially Jamie back in the fold - so when's the wedding :-*

See you at the Christmas event of the year 

Norman

PS Thanks for actually talking to me now I've moved to the dark side :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for a great night... Was great seeing you guys again. Sorry to those i didn't know for not taking time to chat to yas. Very rude off me. Ms BetterDuckie says thanks for making her feel very welcome. If i believed in god i would have to say "The lord works in mysterious ways". I know she loves me for me rather than what i own as i havnt a pot to piss in anymore. However how she feels about me and how i feel about her makes me the richest guy in the world  Man i love the cheese


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the text Paul.
> ...


Glad I was missed :lol: I was going to be there but I was on hols. :?

p.s. I agree on the colour!! I've always preferred the colour of my TT to the S4.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Good Holiday? You were missed actually. Well i missed ya mate the others were saying that htey were glad the fat bloke with the ugly red s4 wasnt there  They did Honest!... :lol: ok ok they didnt say it... But i bet they were thinking it. Hopefully catch ya next time.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Fatter than you'd think!! I put on 1/2 stone in two weeks.

I think Ive identified the cause :

3 course breakfast (full english + two bacon croissants, melon and fruit, bread rolls with ham & cheese) 
poolside bar for beers etc (normally 11am ish)
beer
beer
three course lunch with beer 
beer
beer
three course dinner with beer
beer
beer
whisky with coke (diet of course!  )

Actually we had a car for a week so were touring around during the day time so most of the weight must have come in the second week.

S'not a problem. I'll lose 1.5st before the end of the year. I'll be so skinny!! NOT ! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Fatter than you'd think!! I put on 1/2 stone in two weeks.
> 
> I think Ive identified the cause :
> 
> ...


Yup i see the problem.. You overdone it with the coke. lol you be skinny thats like my creditors letting me off all the money i owe em. Aint gunna happen lol. Shame.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I won't ever be skinny.... but then I've lost approx 2st since Jan 1st 2007. I intend to for Jan 1st 2009 to have my weight at 12st ??lb.

p.s. I'll leave the coke's alone now :wink:


----------

